# Over whelmed



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok, ive been hit 3 times so please forgive me, i didn't have time to post each seperate. So, here goes:
Bobby hit me with an Amazon Basin (I hate you! You know you wanted that cigar!)
JT hit me with an Opus X and Diesel Unlimited (GRRRRRR)
Jack @curmudgeonista hit me with all the frekin' Warped cigars (WTH?)
Fellas, all of you, I can't thank you enough! Damn all of ya!:grin2:


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Ok, ive been hit 3 times so please forgive me, i didn't have time to post each seperate. So, here goes:
> 
> Bobby hit me with an Amazon Basin (I hate you! You know you wanted that cigar!)
> 
> ...


HOLY S**T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

3 nice hits there! From 3 awesome BOTL's!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great job guys.. SMOKE THAT CORTO... caution is WAY stronger than it looks.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

You're a Marine, suck it up buttercup! Evidently you've been targeted by some of PUFFs most dangerous. What a strike!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

[slow clap]


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Ok, ive been hit 3 times so please forgive me, i didn't have time to post each seperate. So, here goes:
> 
> Bobby hit me with an Amazon Basin (I hate you! You know you wanted that cigar!)
> 
> ...


Told you that you would end up with an opus, one way or the other! Enjoy brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Great job guys.. SMOKE THAT CORTO... caution is WAY stronger than it looks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Agreed, it is one of my favorite warped but packs a punch !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nicely done!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Got them all in tupps now. Can't wait to dig in!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Exceptional hits fellas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Dang, have a few cigars William


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow!!! A triple! Congrats.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Great Job....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn nice. Haven't had the Futuro yet. Curious what you think when you get to it.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

I did take that amazon basin. I had JT grab one from his B&M and throw in the box so you have him to thank for that. Enjoy buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Heck of a beat down! Great job fellas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent hits guys !


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You're gonna luv all of em! Put them into a candleabra and smoke all at once.....ha ha.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Very cool! Those look like some delicious smokes


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

3 great hits!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Very nice indeed.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

Goes to show what a great community there is on here :vs_cool: thumbs up guys!!


----------

